# BB Free Tourney 10/5 Blue Ridge-



## bayoubetty (Jun 3, 2013)

It's that time again!  I hope you can join us at Lake Blue Ridge this October!!  Come out and fish against your GON friends and family!  This is a free to fish tournament and all are welcome! 
There will be prizes and trophies awarded.  Folks who are interested in sponsoring the tournament please feel free to post and contact me.  These tournaments have been a great success in the past and great memories have been made!

Please pre register by posting your team name and members here in the thread.  Twenty team spots are available- grab you one! 

We will launch at safe light and weigh-in at 3PM at Blue Ridge Marina.

update:  8/12/13 --- 27 team spots given out - check post #70
For this years t-shirt design check out post #81

Check out last year's BB Fall Classic here


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 3, 2013)

#1 Team Bayou Betty


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 3, 2013)

Team #2 "Triton's Two"
Jon Smith
Milton Gordon


----------



## Jsppayne22 (Jun 3, 2013)

Team #3

Jeremy Payne
Trent Addington


----------



## Jsppayne22 (Jun 3, 2013)

Will get back with you on the team name. Looking forward to a great time!


----------



## ja88red (Jun 3, 2013)

Wish I had a motor on the tracker I would be down...


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe you will by then!


----------



## 06 SB (Jun 3, 2013)

Team #4  Nitro Newbies

Ron H.
Andrew H.

06


----------



## JarheadDad (Jun 3, 2013)

Team #5 - Ol 'n Busteds

Mopjig
JarheadDad


----------



## seeker (Jun 3, 2013)

Team six, Chuck and Lisa.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 3, 2013)

Seeker!! So glad our title holder is coming back!! Love the picture too  my first weigh-in at the Invitational!


----------



## chestatee (Jun 3, 2013)

*cant wait*

team# 7   chestatee hookers

mark  aka chestatee

joey   aka muddy waters


----------



## Mopjig (Jun 3, 2013)

JarheadDad said:


> Team #5 - Ol 'n Busteds
> 
> Mopjig
> JarheadDad



Is this a Hybrid tourney?  I'm in!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 3, 2013)

chestatee said:


> team# 7   chestatee hookers
> 
> mark  aka chestatee
> 
> joey   aka muddy waters



Well this time we're coming to you guys! Y'all plan on cleaning house again?  The ones to beat!!


----------



## lifterpuller (Jun 3, 2013)

JarheadDad said:


> Team #5 - Ol 'n Busteds
> 
> Mopjig
> JarheadDad



oh lawd .. look at this team


----------



## bennabors2007 (Jun 3, 2013)

Team #8
Swamp Donkey

Bennabors2007
may be solo partner needs to confirm


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Jun 4, 2013)

Team #9
Cast Away Baits

Either KVD or my wife as my partner. Probably my wife.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Jun 6, 2013)

team# 10  Lake and Stream

eric crowley
Joe DePietro

Betty if you guys need some give away items let me know we will help out.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 6, 2013)

Lake_and_stream said:


> team# 10  Lake and Stream
> 
> eric crowley
> Joe DePietro
> ...



Always! Thank you!!  I love giving goodies away. We will have Blue Ridge backpacks from the Chamber of Commerce for participants/ winners and would love to stuff them with more goodies!  Just let me know what you have in mind. 
I am looking for a guide or two to offer a free guide trip to one of our winning teams too 

We have 10 more team spots up for grabs!


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Jun 6, 2013)

we will get some goodies together, let me talk to Joe about a trip . we will see what we can do


----------



## cam45 (Jun 6, 2013)

Team #11

Nate Pettitt- Forum name: Onetimepepto
Clay Moss   - Forum name: cam45

Looking forward to it already! Thanks Jenn


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## BassCurotto (Jun 8, 2013)

Team 12 Smallie Chasers

Franco and TBD


----------



## AStrick (Jun 8, 2013)

Two questions Miss Betty.
#1 Is this a green fish deal?
#2 ( if yes to #1 ) Can a feller use live bait?
You know like sprang lizzerds,shad,  maybe a crawdad or two?
You know how I feel about throwin that there plastic crap,,
And what if a feller wasta say pump a night Crawler full of air beforehe chunks it?
You reckon that'd be okay?
If yeah,,I'm in!
Fo Sho!


----------



## Buckwheat1214 (Jun 8, 2013)

Team 13   Bass assassins                                                                           Dewayne Watkins                                                                                    Craig Wycoff


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 9, 2013)

AStrick said:


> Two questions Miss Betty.
> #1 Is this a green fish deal?
> #2 ( if yes to #1 ) Can a feller use live bait?
> You know like sprang lizzerds,shad,  maybe a crawdad or two?
> ...



#1 Yes
#2 No, sorry.

Come fish some plastic crap!


----------



## AStrick (Jun 9, 2013)

I wish I could, ,it would be like crossing over to the dark (green side)
Not about color, ,it's for me live bait. And plastic!
I wished I could , but there is so far I can go,,
The world is all about electronics and the internet, , me I'm about fish, limb lines,  trot lines, and a cast net,,
Sorry I can't play with y'all?
Fo Sho Shuug!! 


Bumme


----------



## bountyhunter29 (Jun 11, 2013)

TEAM 14   TEAM BOUNTYHUNTER   Mark Keaton and i'll find someone worthy. Looking forward to it! For those who picked lanier, you don't know what you're missing! Blue Ridge is an awesome fishery, though tough at times, 4 pound plus smallmouth are common. Gonna be a blast! BB, i live in the area, if i can help in anyway let me know.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank so much, BH29.  I may holla at you  Always good to know a local!  Its so gorgeous up there!  My avatar is a 5lber from Blue Ridge I caught on topwater 9/11/12. 
We will have a special prize for biggest smallmouth!

We are always looking for sponsors so please get in touch if you are interested    If we can get a few more sponsors I will do BB Tourney t-shirts again.


----------



## kevin17 (Jun 11, 2013)

Team # 15
Kevin Watkins
Wayne Watkins


----------



## ArkansasRedneck (Jun 11, 2013)

Team 16 Emerson Bigguns
Steve Holmes
Mark Jones


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 11, 2013)

17 team Pigmurker
LP & Kbad


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jun 11, 2013)

Make it a 2 day event and have a Sunday tourney and the Conyers Midas Fishing Team will be in! Some of us "poor ol' boys" have to work 6 days a week.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 11, 2013)

Ask the boss to let you switch days


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jun 11, 2013)

We are closed on Sundays for worship so switching to working a Sunday wouldn't be much help.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry about that.  A paid day off perhaps for good behavior?


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jun 13, 2013)

Grajcar,  you did sign us up for this didn't you  ????


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 14, 2013)

Robert Eidson said:


> Grajcar,  you did sign us up for this didn't you  ????



 yeah, right!


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jun 14, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> yeah, right!



No kidding Jen !!!  I told him to call you Tuesday and get us sign up. I really want to come hangout with you guys. Oct is a slow month for me and I really want to fish Blue Ridge... Please sign us up if there is still and open slot....


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 14, 2013)

Team 18 Cy & Robert
What you call yourselves? 

Btw - No live bait guys!


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jun 14, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> Btw - No live bait guys!




LOL !!! I use to fish a few of these back in the day.....


Team White Fish !!


----------



## M80 (Jun 14, 2013)

We want to be a team

Micah Williams and Eric cole
Mwilliams80 and ecole

Team getthenetagain


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 14, 2013)

mwilliams80 said:


> We want to be a team
> 
> Micah Williams and Eric cole
> Mwilliams80 and ecole
> ...



TEAM 19!!!!  one more team place left!!!!!!!!


----------



## ja88red (Jun 14, 2013)

no partner or motor so I am staying on the sideline for this one yall have fun


----------



## 73fordxlt (Jun 14, 2013)

Got room for one more ?Team Stumpknockers
Nathan Ferguson
Amber Ferguson


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 14, 2013)

*Thats our 20!*

Awesome!  You folks are team 20!  I love we have some ladies coming out to fish!


----------



## 73fordxlt (Jun 14, 2013)

Great!! We can't wait to fish with y'all !


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jun 16, 2013)

I want be able to make it.... It is looking like part of my colon is going to have to come out.... We are looking to have this done in early Oct... Trying to get it done durning the slow season so I will be ready to go again in spring.... Sorry Jen.....


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry, Rob.  Ok is Cy looking for a partner or you both bailing out?


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jun 16, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> Sorry, Rob.  Ok is Cy looking for a partner or you both bailing out?



Not sure !! Tina and I just decided yesterday that Oct would be the month. With my son moving back home it just seems like the right time to have this done..... I haven't talk to Cy in a few days. I hope he fishes with you guys.... Again sorry for even throwing my name into the hat.... This week my crohns has been very hard on me...... Time to get some relief this fall....


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 16, 2013)

Feel better, Robert. 

Ok y'all got one spot open now..
Who wants it?


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jun 17, 2013)

Put me down!
Team #18
Merrick McClure (Merkywaters) & Jack.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 17, 2013)

MerkyWaters said:


> Put me down!
> Team #20
> Merrick McClure (Merkywaters) & I will have to confirm who will be partner



You are Team #18  20 is taken.
Just let us know your partner name when you have decided 

Oh and if anyone is not going to make it please let us know so we can fill your spot!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 24, 2013)

Got a new sponsor for the event over the weekend  Big C Baits is going to be making some cool baits again to give away for the BB Tourney!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jul 1, 2013)

I am going to open up four more team spots.  

If you are interested in one of them, put your team name down here in the thread. If we get more than four, I will have someone draw the names on Aug 1st.  

The reason I wanted everyone to pre-register is I wanted folks fishing for the fellowship of it and not just the prizes. 
Bragging rights on Blue Ridge  That's what its all about!


----------



## BCAPES (Jul 1, 2013)

Bryan and Eli Capes # ??


----------



## BowShooter (Jul 1, 2013)

David Sherry and Jessica Cone if theres any slots open...


----------



## TroutManJoe (Jul 2, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> Always! Thank you!!  I love giving goodies away. We will have Blue Ridge backpacks from the Chamber of Commerce for participants/ winners and would love to stuff them with more goodies!  Just let me know what you have in mind.
> I am looking for a guide or two to offer a free guide trip to one of our winning teams too
> 
> We have 10 more team spots up for grabs!



I'll donate a guided trout fishing float trip on the Lake Blue Ridge taiilwaters (Toccoa Tailwater) good fo two anglers... I'll let you decide how and who to give it too,,, anyone but Eric...


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jul 2, 2013)

I will take a spot
Brian samples
John massy


----------



## bayoubetty (Jul 2, 2013)

TroutManJoe said:


> I'll donate a guided trout fishing float trip on the Lake Blue Ridge taiilwaters (Toccoa Tailwater) good fo two anglers... I'll let you decide how and who to give it too,,, anyone but Eric...



I think it should go to those that win!  Unless it's you Blue Ridge Boys 
I'll see what all of our sponsors are going to do   '
Thanks, guys!!


----------



## bassjake (Jul 6, 2013)

I definitely want in.
Jake Akin 
Eric Fisher
Should be fun.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jul 30, 2013)

*Check it out!*

I love it!!! Who is getting excited?? I'll put the FINAL team list up next week   Then we'll all play "who do you think will take it all?!"  Guess it right and I'll throw something cool your way


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 31, 2013)

My $$'s on Team #2,,,


----------



## brianwrites (Jul 31, 2013)

Brian and Ron
Team Name: Bass Monkey...That Funky Monkey


----------



## bayoubetty (Jul 31, 2013)

That's what's up!


----------



## riprap (Jul 31, 2013)

The bb  boom will strike again at blue ridge.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jul 31, 2013)

OMG the paparazzi!! We got some special guest coming y'all!! I MEAN SOME SPECIAL ONES!


----------



## georgia bulldogs (Aug 9, 2013)

Georgia bulldog and partner


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Aug 10, 2013)

*fun, fun, fun,,,,, 'bout time,, need it*

I still would like to vote for a (3) fish limit,,

Not sure if my live well will keep 25#'s of fish alive, all day,,, 
and I'd sure don't won't to kill any smallies,,

it would also give us folks that have never seen the lake, or caught a smallmouth, a slight chance to win something, since we'll be driving 190 miles one way,,

either way, I'm getting excited,,
got a full plate coming up,,, 
next week, I'll be in Vegas for (11) days, then the U.S. Amateur Pool Championships Sept 20-22nd, then my birthday on Tourney day at Blue Ridge,,!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Aug 12, 2013)

OK y'all, the spots are more than full  

This is the team line up for the Oct. tourney.  Please let us know your team name if you have not picked one.  If you can't come up with one, we'll make one up for you - lol! 
Also if you have any updated info or if anyone cannot make the tournament that signed up, PLEASE let me know.
Thanks!  The t-shirts are getting worked on now, when I have a proof, I'll post it.  

The 2013 BB Fall Classic Teams
Team #1 Bayou Betty 
Jennifer Spell
Rick Burns

Team #2 "Triton's Two"
Jon Smith
Milton Gordon

Team #3 Luke 5:9
Jeremy Payne
Trent Addington

Team #4 Nitro Newbies
Ron H.
Andrew H.

Team #5 - Team Chaz
Wesley and Jerry Chastain


Team #6
Chuck and Lisa

Team #7 chestatee hookers
mark aka chestatee
joey aka muddy waters

Team #8 Swamp Donkey
Bennabors2007

Team #9 Cast Away Baits
Mr&Mrs J Farmer

Team #10 Lake and Stream
eric crowley
Joe DePietro

Team #11 "It might keep"
Nate Pettitt- Forum name: Onetimepepto
Clay Moss - Forum name: cam45

Team #12 Smallie Chasers
Franco and TBD

Team #13 Bass Assassins
Dewayne Watkins 
Craig Wycoff

TEAM #14 TEAM BOUNTYHUNTER
Mark Keaton

Team #15
Kevin Watkins
Wayne Watkins

Team #16 Emerson Bigguns
Steve Holmes
Mark Jones

Team #17  Pigmurker
LP & Kbad

Team #18 Team Mudman
Pat &
Greg Hayes

Team #19 getthenetagain
Micah Williams 
Eric Cole


Team #20 craazyboutbass
Kevin Drake 
Shane McKee

Team #21 Buff n Tuff
Bryan and Eli Capes 

Team #22 The little guys
David Sherry 
Jessica Cone

Team #23 Team PigChaser
Tyler Mitchell & tbd

Team #24 Short Bus Bandits
Jake Akin
Eric Fisher

Team #25 Bass Monkey...That Funky Monkey
Brian 
Ron

Team #26 BBBOOM

Team #27 Georgia Bulldogs
Jamey Hudson


----------



## bayoubetty (Aug 12, 2013)

"I still would like to vote for a (3) fish limit,,

Not sure if my live well will keep 25#'s of fish alive, all day,,,
and I'd sure don't won't to kill any smallies,, "

LMM

What is your setup for a live well?  Have you tried the additive Release Alive? and try adding a little ice if the temp gets too hot.  Keeping an eye on them is key if you don't trust your live well.  On my jon boat trail I use a standard sized igloo red cooler, floating thermometer, release alive and I have two battery operated airboxes that together are good for 16 gallons of water.  I think the weather should be cool enough for a five fish limit.  My jon tourney goes back to the five fish limit in Sept.  I just think we will have to fish hard and do our part in keeping our fishies alive  

I suppose we could hold a vote for each team on what they prefer, three or five fish limit? 
LMM says three
BB says five 
any other teams want to sound off?


----------



## matto113 (Aug 13, 2013)

In case you have a team back out.

Name-TBH
Matt O'Connell
Graham Hicks


----------



## bennabors2007 (Aug 13, 2013)

Team Swamp Donkey: 5 fish


----------



## Jsppayne22 (Aug 13, 2013)

Team #3 

5 Fish


----------



## 06 SB (Aug 13, 2013)

Team #4

It does not matter to me.  I am in this for the fun and meet some of the GON folks.  

I use Release Alive and have a gallon jug of water that I freeze and put it in the livewell.  Also, I change out the water every couple of hours when the water temp gets close to 90 degrees.

06


----------



## bayoubetty (Aug 13, 2013)

matto113 said:


> In case you have a team back out.
> 
> Name-TBH
> Matt O'Connell
> Graham Hicks



Hey lil bro!  I told you to put your name in the thread after you PMed me 7/31   What's your team name stand for?


Ron, Oh yeah, I forgot the frozen bottles of water I use


----------



## matto113 (Aug 14, 2013)

Team Bass House.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 14, 2013)

Im out take my spot. I will be in fla. thanks


----------



## riprap (Aug 14, 2013)

That bb boom team is going to be tough to beat. May have to limit them to a one fish limit.


----------



## BowShooter (Aug 15, 2013)

hello swimbait


----------



## bayoubetty (Aug 15, 2013)

*Tournament T-shirts*

Ok, cool.  I put your team name down and Matto you guys are team #23 

I'm posting rough proofs of this year's shirt.
The shirts will look better then these proof pictures .  The blue ink will be more even throughout and all logos will be as dark as the others and spaced just right.  Like the ones in the past the front image will be more even in color as well.  This is just the first draft I put together so you can get the idea.. They're going to be pretty awesome though!   Please let me know as soon as possible if you want to order this year's tournament t-shirt.  I think they will be around $12.  No more than that.  So put it here, your size, or PM me if you want one.  Thanks for your support!  If any other sponsors want to get in on sponsoring the tourney, we can make room on the shirt for you  
Once I get a count on orders, I will get to post the final proof of the tee.  Tight lines~ 
Deadline to order Sept 1 2013  Let me know!


----------



## bayoubetty (Aug 16, 2013)

We've had one spot open up.  Team 20 is out b/c of a wedding.   If YOU would like to fish let us know  Tight lines!


----------



## theflyingquail (Aug 16, 2013)

hey bb my son and I would like to have a spot.  
We are from gainesville and our team name is team blue gill if you have room for us
 let me know thanks


----------



## bayoubetty (Aug 19, 2013)

theflyingquail said:


> hey bb my son and I would like to have a spot.
> We are from gainesville and our team name is team blue gill if you have room for us
> let me know thanks



Yep, you guys are Team #20   Tight lines and welcome aboard theflyingquail!  Now I got your name down as bluegill  just as long as you don't use those for bait 

Y'all tourney anglers or other interested folk, please let me know by Sept. 1st if you want to get a tournament t-shirt.  
I need to get a count pretty soon.  If not, we can just skip the t-shirts this year. Let me know if you want them.
Can't wait till the tourney


----------



## bayoubetty (Aug 20, 2013)

*Tournament T-shirts*

Please put your t-shirt sizes in the PM's y'all
You will pick up and pay for them at Blue Ridge Oct 5.
If you can't make it to the tournament and you want one, I'll ship them for an additional $3 and will collect funds via Paypal or you can mail a check.  Thanks!


----------



## bayoubetty (Aug 22, 2013)

This is a mock up with a white shirt. Which one do ya like better?


----------



## ArkansasBowhunter (Aug 22, 2013)

I like white or light colors for the Georgia summer sunshine! Think it would look good on a light green too...


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Aug 27, 2013)

PM sent,,, anything but white

green would be good,,,


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 3, 2013)

all you guys/gals fishing the tournament, please send me an email bayoubetty1@gmail.com so I can email you a tournament release.
Thanks!


----------



## ewelch (Sep 3, 2013)

*Team flat broke*

Eric & mike will be there. Thanks


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 4, 2013)

ewelch said:


> Eric & mike will be there. Thanks



Are you not running a guide trip on BR that day, Eric?


----------



## ewelch (Sep 4, 2013)

not that day, do you have any openings left.


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 5, 2013)

Man, this is a tough call, Eric 


Y'all the t-shirt order goes in today.  Thanks for everyone's timely response to my PM.  So if there is anyone else wanting a "yella" tee, hit me up by 3 

Once I have everyone's email I will send everyone the release. Print it, sign it, bring it with you for check in on Oct 5th. Need one from you and your partner. Look for that email first of next week. Thanks for your cooperation


----------



## WCHAZ (Sep 12, 2013)

Do you have any openings left? If so I'm in


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, Team Old and Busted had to bail on the tourney.  PM me your email.


----------



## WCHAZ (Sep 21, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 22, 2013)

*Update*

Not to worry!  I have FOUND the waiver y'all  coming soon!
The tees are all neon yellow.  Sorry no 3XL tees this time. 
Those who haven't picked a team name, shame on you. 
Lets see, I talked with the folks a Blue Ridge Marina this morning and made sure we were good to go!  Jennifer, the owner, thought that this was an all female trail.  LOL   I'm excited we will have some more women out there this year that's for sure   I'm going to make Rick Burns, my partner, wear a long wig so you can all get beat by two women 
I'm getting excited!  Who all is camping up there?  I'm staying in Ellijay on Friday and possibly Saturday if folks stay over Saturday night.  I hope the weather continues to cool.  I'm starting to see some of the prizes get delivered and they are cool!!

Keep checking in as I will start posting pictures of the cool prizes you'll be fishing for.  
This is a bragging rights only tournament and I want everyone to have an equal shot at it.  So there are those in the area that fish Blue Ridge a lot more often than others..  It would be very cool of you to provide us with a few good reports leading up to the tournament, especially the guides  The last thing I wanted to mention is if you are a guide on Blue Ridge and you are not already giving away a guided trip, if you win first place, you will give second a free guided trip  I think that would make everything ok.  Thoughts?


----------



## WCHAZ (Sep 22, 2013)

Up date blue ridge lake, I fished there today spots are abundant water level decreasing fast over last few weeks TVA is drawing the lake down fast! I've cought some nice smallies the last few weeks none today. Last few nights temps reaching lows of 56 degrees, water temp was 76.


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for the update Team Chaz 

Check out these beautiful lures by Daniel Truitt!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 23, 2013)

*BB Tourney*

Rick Burns don't need a wig,,,,
He screams like a little girl anyhow,,,, 
If the spots are indeed "abundant", good luck to you and your SECOND PLACE Team,,
I've been catching a lot of spots lately,,, found a new bait they simply destroy,,!!,,


----------



## MerkyWaters (Sep 24, 2013)

Miss Betty,

With regrets I need to give my spot to another angler for I have mulitple things that day that have come up. Benefit fundraiser for a local church and moving some friends to their new home have took the place of fishing that day. I sure hope everyone has fun and hope I can make the next one.


----------



## mudmanh41 (Sep 24, 2013)

I will take that spot if it is still available


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 24, 2013)

Mudman, what is your team name and partner's name?  You will take Merky's boat number.  Pm me your email so I can send you the tournament release.

We will miss you Merky Waters!


----------



## WCHAZ (Sep 24, 2013)

Lookin foward to meeting all of y'all!!! This should be a great tourney, it's been gettin cooler here had a couple of 50 degree mornings. Fall is in the air and the fishing should be good, safe travel to all who are traveling this way soon!!! If any of y'all are wandering where to stay when you get up here pm me and I'll tell you the (better hotels) or campgrounds in our area.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2013)

This maybe posted somewhere and I missed it. Looks like there is no size limits according to the state dnr website for any bass on blue ridge. Will we be doing a 12" size limit on everything? How about #'s limit, 5?


----------



## mudmanh41 (Sep 25, 2013)

Jen my partner is going to be my brother Gary. Our team name will be team Mudman.


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 25, 2013)

riprap said:


> This maybe posted somewhere an.d I missed it. Looks like there is no size limits according to the state dnr website for any bass on blue ridge. Will we be doing a 12" size limit on everything? How about #'s limit, 5?



5 fish limit.  Dead fish penalty, 4oz.  Fish 12" and above.


----------



## craazyboutbass (Sep 25, 2013)

PM sent to bayoubetty


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> 5 fish limit.  Dead fish penalty, 4oz.  Fish 12" and above.



Is this posted somewhere else, I have other questions and comments.


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 25, 2013)

riprap said:


> Is this posted somewhere else, I have other questions and comments.



C'mon with it then


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2013)

So it's spots, smallmouth and largemouth? I'm just trying to get an idea of things since I will be weighing fish. I will be doing it the same way as Oconee. You can put your fish in my weigh in bag with holes in it and I will put them in a basket and then weigh them. Then I can put the fish back in your bag and you can return them to the water.

I also would like to do the index card thing again. Was going to see if Betty still has those or I can pick up some more. Each team gets two cards (in case they lose one) and give it to me so we know who is weighing the fish. Makes it a little easier than looking for team names. I just like to speed things along so it's better on us and the fish.


----------



## TroutManJoe (Sep 26, 2013)

How are we handling the DNR's request that spots not be returned to the waters of Blue Ridge? live spot penalty? lol but seriously...


----------



## Jsppayne22 (Sep 26, 2013)

Maybe some one can bring a fryer and we can have a fish fry at the marina!


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 26, 2013)

*Spots*

We will bring a cooler for the spots and whoever wants to take them for a fish fry they are more than welcome to OR we will give them to someone in need.


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 26, 2013)

Interested in y'all weighing in here ..


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm all for someone keeping their legal limit or someone taking home a legal limit. I think someone needs to confirm they are going to be there to collect the fish before we kill a bunch.


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 26, 2013)

The fish will not go to waste.  If lifterpuller and I have to sit there and clean fish for the rest of the afternoon.  lol
 we can probably find a community center or achurch that is having a fish fry.. 
 or I will bring my big fish fryer and we'll just have a big ol bb fish fry!
 Someone bring the coleslaw and hush puppies


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 26, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> The fish will not go to waste.  If lifterpuller and I have to sit there and clean fish for the rest of the afternoon.  lol
> we can probably find a community center or achurch that is having a fish fry..
> or I will bring my big fish fryer and we'll just have a big ol bb fish fry!
> Someone bring the coleslaw and hush puppies


Be careful. The dnr might not recognize a community bucket of fish if it's over 10. I don't know but there was a problem that popped up on allatoona once.
Good luck, I am pulling for the prostaf.


----------



## WCHAZ (Sep 26, 2013)

Keep them and let someone have them that wants them. They are really hurting the smallmouth numbers in the lake! We are not catching hardly any young smallmouth the past couple of years that's one reason dnr wants them out, and they are a invasive species to the lake. Brought by fisherman from other lakes and released there. Fun to catch the spots but a killer to the smallmouth population! So don't fell bad about keeping them you actually helping dnr in efforts to keep the smallmouth that are left to reproduce and keep blue ridge lake a good smallmouth fishery.


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 26, 2013)

I know LP will let all his big trophy spots go.. those are his babies


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 26, 2013)

*Update*

Emails with releases have all gone out.

If you have ever fished a Bayou Betty Tournament then you know at some point you will be filmed.  Smile and be happy  
The press is going to be there and we will have a photographer.  A pet peeve of mine is when you boys don't smile with your fish!  If YOU DON'T SMILE, YOU WILL KISS YOUR FISH.   

If you haven't updated me with a TEAM NAME, please do.  My tourney, my rule  

Checking In- I will be at Blue Ridge Marina parking lot early Saturday morning.  I will either be behind a table or out of the back of a truck/SUV. Please bring all your signed paperwork with you.  I will only have one or two extras so DON'T FORGET your paperwork!!

Blast Off -I will blast everyone off in groups.  We have a lot of boats out there to blast off and I will appreciate your full attention and cooperation during this time.   I will have a megaphone out there but as soon as I start talking, PLEASE kill your engines. 

Remember your boat numbers and team names 
Page 2 Post #70 of this thread.

We have a polygraph this time too!  Yep, just like the big boys  

More on this later


----------



## 06 SB (Sep 26, 2013)

I am so looking forward to the tournament.  The last one was fun and this one should be a blast too.  I will be the guy in the red Nitro, introduce yourself!

BB, my son and I both regularly fillet fish and can stay as long as necessary to help take care of any dead/spotted bass.

06


----------



## M80 (Sep 26, 2013)

A favor I ask we would do.  Before we blast off it would be good if we had a word of prayer. 

I'm ready to represent in the old 84 stratos.


----------



## bountyhunter29 (Sep 27, 2013)

Amen!


----------



## Jsppayne22 (Sep 27, 2013)

Is it okay if we send you the papers electronically?


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 27, 2013)

I know we are killing trees but I need hard copies please


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 27, 2013)

mwilliams80 said:


> A favor I ask we would do.  Before we blast off it would be good if we had a word of prayer.
> 
> I'm ready to represent in the old 84 stratos.



Not a problem


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 27, 2013)

mwilliams80 said:


> Before we blast off it would be good if we had a word of prayer.



Ummm,, I have a small problem with that,,

The Bible says:

Matthew 6:6
New King James Version (NKJV)


6 But you, when you pray, go into your room, and when you have shut your door, pray to your Father who is in the secret place; and your Father who sees in secret will reward you openly.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Sep 27, 2013)

Team Cast Away Baits is getting excited and will be there bearing gifts for the masses...unless my fingers fall off before I get done tying these bucktails. As some of you may know I've been ripping the lips off some green fish and the occasional striper on bucktails this fall. We're going to give them a try next weekend on Blue Ridge. These are pretty special little bucktails with a mix of Trokar, Mustad and Gami nickel finished flipping jig hooks. Man, their as tough as nails. I've got plenty to give away plus some pretty cool decals we just made up....and more. Here's a pic of the bucktails. I've posted a few videos of these little guys in action for stripers and bass on my YouTube site.


----------



## WCHAZ (Sep 27, 2013)

Great lookin baits!!! Can't wait to try a few out!


----------



## theflyingquail (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey BB 
I'm sorry to say I will not be able to attend the tourney, maybe someone will want to fish my spot thanks.


----------



## WCHAZ (Sep 27, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 27, 2013)

Great looking stuff, Jim!!!!
Oh, I hope I place


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 27, 2013)

WCHAZ said:


> Pm sent



Sorry guys/gals no more changes to the teams.
I appreciate y'all letting me know if you can't make it but I'm not giving out anymore spots.  If you go back and read the thread the registration deadline was a while back.  We are a week out and my paperwork is done. 
Thanks so much!! Looking forward to seeing y'all!


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 28, 2013)

This is interesting watching this thread , I knew you would have a big turnover before the teams were set , I commend your patience.


----------



## BowShooter (Sep 30, 2013)

Bayou sent you a Email for the paperwork


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 30, 2013)

*update*



LTZ25 said:


> This is interesting watching this thread , I knew you would have a big turnover before the teams were set , I commend your patience.



Thanks 

The first place lil trophies are in, the t-shirts are in, I'm still waiting on some prize shipments to arrive AND throughout the week I will be dropping by several of our sponsor's stores to pick up the rest of the winning swag!  Sponsors, get ready for me   If you are a sponsor that is fishing the tx, please bring your swag to me when you check in  

Everyone should have all their paperwork.  If you do not, please email me asap.  

Those that ordered t-shirts, don't forget your $.

tight lines & more later..


----------



## littlejon (Sep 30, 2013)

Wish I could make it but my daughter gets hitched this day


----------



## kbad (Sep 30, 2013)

Hope you all have a great time!
My second son has a rugby game against the Citadel that day.


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 30, 2013)

*Goodies and stuff*

A few pictures to share
In the box is a recessed pedal tray from Fish On Fabrications 

This year I didn't get a trophy sponsor so I picked up these little guys for 1st   I thought they were cool. 

Here are those neon yella tees!  I think they turned out pretty good.

Oh yeah, Blue Ridge Marina charges $10 to launch.
You can also launch from the Forest ramp just up the road.


----------



## riprap (Sep 30, 2013)

Team BB Boom had a tough day of it today. Maybe going to have to put some heads together with the por staf for a plan B or C.

Just a little info for you guys. The launch at the Marina is $10. There is a public ramp which is US forest directly across the lake for $5. To get there you have to go past marina rd and cross the dam on old HWY 76 and go about a mile. You will see a sign on the right. Not sure if they have any lighting. I put in there today.


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> Team BB Boom had a tough day of it today. Maybe going to have to put some heads together with the por staf for a plan B or C.
> 
> Just a little info for you guys. The launch at the Marina is $10. There is a public ramp which is US forest directly across the lake for $5. To get there you have to go past marina rd and cross the dam on old HWY 76 and go about a mile. You will see a sign on the right. Not sure if they have any lighting. I put in there today.



Everyone should be prepared to launch from Blue Ridge Marina if the government is still closed Saturday.


----------



## BassCurotto (Oct 1, 2013)

Does the marina have enough parking for everyone in the tourney?


----------



## BCAPES (Oct 1, 2013)

I will not be able to fish this Saturday.  If anyone wants my spot, it is available.

I pm'ed you Betty so you will need to pick up the swag from me since I will not be there.


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 1, 2013)

BassCurotto said:


> Does the marina have enough parking for everyone in the tourney?



Yes, we should be ok.


----------



## WCHAZ (Oct 1, 2013)

Forest service ramp was open today I checked arround 2pm ill keep checking it and keep y'all posted.


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 1, 2013)

BCAPES said:


> I will not be able to fish this Saturday.  If anyone wants my spot, it is available.
> 
> I pm'ed you Betty so you will need to pick up the swag from me since I will not be there.



PM reply. Please call me so I can pick up from you tomorrow 10/2
Heading to Oakwood then to Blue Ridge in the morning.
My time is spread pretty thin this week so let me know.

Oh yeah, if anyone has a folding table they could bring for the tournament, let me know  Thanks!


----------



## 06 SB (Oct 2, 2013)

BB,

I have a table I will bring.  

Also, if you have anything that needs picked up on the NW side (Dugout etc) I can do that for you.  I am not working on Friday so it will be easy.  Just send me a PM.

06


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 2, 2013)

06 SB said:


> BB,
> 
> I have a table I will bring.
> 
> ...



Ron, Thank you, I appreciate it! I'll let you know about the DugOut tomorrow.  I've got a message from Jamie I need to check. 

I had a BUSY day! Started at Oakwood Bait & Tackle with Larry.  I picked up the prize for biggest smallmouth bass, St. Croix Mojo Inshore 7' spinning rod & a PENN Fierce FRC3000 reel.  This is an awesome combo!  You could even go after some Reds with this one  AAAAYEEEE!

Then I headed over to Hammond's Fishing Center and got to visit with Jason for moment  They donated a sweeet Laminglas 7' Rod Excel XL704C baitcaster and  Quantum EX100ppt baitcasting reel!! Feels like butter! 
This one is going to the first place team (as well as other surprise goodies)

Off I go crossing Blood Mountain and down into Blairsville where I stop for gas and find the coolest trophy for biggest bass!  (This plate is big enough for a Thanksgiving turkey!) and on to Blue Ridge's Fannin Co Chamber of Commerce.  They are providing the anglers with this year's swag bag backpacks    As well as information about Blue Ridge, the lake, maps, etc.

Talked to Jerry over at Tri-State and he is donating all sorts of cool baits he makes, one is a Georgia Rig  as well as a couple of rods for the tourney!  Hope you're able to make weigh-in!  

About the time traffic starts doing its thing, I head over to BSCAPES place and pick up Boca Bearing's $30 gift card and reel repair/upgrade tool pack.  I'm telling you, you can turn those reels into casting machines with new bearings! That will go to biggest fish as well   Eagle Claw also sent us tons of apparel  you may get lucky and get one of those classic hook hat pins in your new lid as well 

A little side note- I'm writing a column every month now for The Best of Ellijay, Blue Ridge & Jasper.  Issue five is my first column and it out around town in those areas.  It's all about why I started bass fishing and why I love it so much.  Next month it will be all about the BB Fall Classic!!!  So yeah while I was driving around I grabbed a few copies   I'll be writing about my outdoor fishing adventures around Georgia especially those in Ellijay, Blue Ridge & Jasper 

Tomorrow I'll be headed to see JJ for many bottles of Magic and picking up from Big C Baits...more stuff to come and a FUNNY story I heard today about our tournament!


----------



## M80 (Oct 2, 2013)

I can't wait to spool up some line on one of them new reels


----------



## BCAPES (Oct 3, 2013)

Good luck Jennifer and send me some pics of the big fish winners with their Boca prizes!  Should be a blast!


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 3, 2013)

Started out today up at the Dugout with Jamie this morning.  They donated 4 rods, 3 spinning and 1 baitcaster!  All Wright McGill and they also threw in a Okuma seven bearing spinning reel.  
This is so awesome because I will be able to award through fifth place a rod or reel. 
I got to visit with Steven at Big C Baits before lunch and picked up four of his custom cranks. They are pretty!! Dang... These are sweet!! 

Headed back to my side of town to meet up with JJ Pollock for lunch and pick up 3 big prize packs.   Driving around with 15 bottles of JJ's Magic is kind of scary! 
Tomorrow Wackem Crazy Baits arrive and get stuffed in prize bags as well  We can always count on Phil and Scott to be supportive when it comes to some good tournament fun!!!

And that's what this tournament is all about, FUN!  Don't get me wrong bragging rights are COOL! BUT.. this brings me to the funny story!!
So the word around Tri-State the other day was that there was this BIG tourney on Blue Ridge this weekend...one that had a guarantee 1st place pay out of 1K! However each team was charged $100.  Someone then said, "Oh yeah, that's the Bayou Betty Tournament and I've already paid my money to fish it."  Hello, person I do not know at Tri-State, no you haven't because the BB is FREE to fish and it's all about the FUN.  Not the cash.  It's funny what kinda fishy stories you hear around the tackle shop, you think??  

My guest room looks like a fishing tournament blew up in it!  I'll post some more pictures.


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 3, 2013)

More goodies from BB TX headquarters


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2013)

I just saw on my FB where a guy said, "they got that tour at the Ridge Saturday" I don't know him so either the word is out on BB Fall Classic or there is another tourney. I hope not.


----------



## WCHAZ (Oct 4, 2013)

Forest service ramp is closed


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 4, 2013)

I'll be at the Blue Ridge marina ramp by 530 to start checking people in..I suggest everyone arrive early


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks like it's going to be a fine weather day. If you are looking at the ramps from the parking lot (there are two side by side), I suggest using the one on the left.


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 4, 2013)

*maps and stuff*

Some info..


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 4, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> More goodies from BB TX headquarters



Man, you weren't kidding about having some great prizes!

How far up do you have to place to get the dog?


----------



## blink (Oct 4, 2013)

Good luck everybody! Wish i could be there!


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks, Blink! Wish you could come down but since you can't, go catch a smallmouth in honor of the BB this weekend 

If someone would volunteer to run my video camera during weigh in and awards, I would really appreciate it! 

Everyone fishing the tournament will get a bag..so even if you blank, don't split.. come watch weigh in and ceremony afterwards and pick up your backpack  

It should be beautiful tomorrow!! Don't forget your dropshot stuff! 
This is a clear mountain lake 

Wackem Crazy Baits just arrived so I'll be taking off soon!  
I will leave you guys with the reason I love Blue Ridge so much!! The first smallmouth I ever caught a 5#er and it was on BLUE RIDGE!! May we all get one this size or bigger tomorrow 

Oh yes, and the ones to beat, Chestatee Hookers, last year's BB fall classic winners!  Good luck y'all!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2013)

I know what they will be fishing with. I got me one tied on.


----------



## Jim Lee (Oct 4, 2013)

[QUOTEthe ones to beat, Chestatee Hookers, last year's BB fall classic winners!  Good luck y'all!!!![/QUOTE]
Good luck Mark and all who are fishing! Be safe!!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 4, 2013)

Word is out....someone pre fishing caught a BEAST of a Smallmouth!! TODAY!  Please post a picture of that bronze beauty!!  WTG, cam45!!! THAT IS WHY I LOVE THAT LAKE SO MUCH!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2013)

I need a pic so I can make sure it's not the same fish tomorrow.


----------



## cam45 (Oct 5, 2013)

beautiful Lake Jenn! didn't catch many but catchy personal beSt smallie! LP and bow shooter great seeing you guys! Folks these are the ones to watch out for they were killing them there yesterday look forward to seeing you all Cheers


----------



## WCHAZ (Oct 5, 2013)

Had a great time it was great to meet everyone! I would like to thank BB for hosting the tourney!! Thanks to all the sponcers for the great fishing gear they donated, team Chaz finished 3d today and can't wait to try that free rod and reel and baits we won!!! Thanks again BB


----------



## chestatee (Oct 5, 2013)

*lots of fun*

I would like to say thank you B.B. for all the hard work you do. 
We started out our day with a strike king top water lure. We Cought 3 on our first stop with the first one being a smallmouth. We then started jumping around and missed one big fish that jumped completely over my lure. Then it got tuff for us as the day went on. We Cought a couple on a buzz bait then we finished out the day with a fish head spin with a white fluke jr. We Cought our big fish at about 2:00 on the fish head.
Thanks to all the sponsors for the prizes.  Hamounds fishing for the very nice rod and reel combo wow very nice! Boca bearings, eagle claw, cast away and also daniel truit custom painted baits all very nice.
It was good to see everyone and a great day to be on the water.


----------



## riprap (Oct 5, 2013)

Big thanks to all the sponsors. We got a couple of rods and a gift pack for 5th. Team BB boom had first wrapped up with four, five pound smallmouths and one 10.5 largemouth, but we threw them back because we knew Betty wanted those spots. We also didn't want any controversy since I was weighing the fish.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Oct 6, 2013)

*Good times!*

Jenn, thank you for you're time and efforts to put these tournaments on. Lisa and I had never fished the lake before so it was a first as well as challenge. What made it more of a challenge was that I ran off and forgot the majority of our tackle and had to borrow a few give-a-ways to fish with.  We both caught fish, with one being the wrong species and the others being to short, but we considered it a success.

Congratulations to the winners! Those look like some great prizes and cool hardware. Thanks again Jenn!
Jim


----------



## Muddywater (Oct 6, 2013)

Very good times on the water. Thanks Jen for another great tournament.


----------



## mudmanh41 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks to Jenn and all the sponsors for all the prizes. It was a really pretty day the fish were just not bitting well for us. We got two dinks and one keeper. Thanks Jenn for all the spots the DNR did not want back in the lake. I will put some pics up later of what happened to the to them. All I can say is fish fry is on today.Two quart bags of boneless filets.  Pat


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 6, 2013)

*Results & link to all pictures*

http://www.thebestofebrj.com/2013/10/06/tournament/

1st Chestatee Hookers 13.41 lbs  + Big Fish 4.07 spot
chestatee / muddywater

2nd Smallie Chasers 13.07 lbs + Biggest Smallmouth 3.37
BassCurotto / lifterpuller

3rd Team Chaz 11.54 lbs
WCHAZ (Wesley and Jerry)

4th Craazyboutbass 9.90 lbs
craazyboutbass (Kevin and Shane)

5th Team BB BOOM! 6.78 lbs
riprap and mysterious man!

6th "it might keep" 6.50 lbs
Onetimepepto / cam45 (10/4's 6 lb smallie says it all.. you're a winner!!) 

7th the little guys 6.35 lbs
Bowshooter / Bowshooter Sr.

8th Team BOUNTY HUNTER 6.15 lbs
bountyhuner29

9th Lake And Stream  4.11 lbs
LakeandStream / TroutManJoe

10th "get the net again" 3.42

11th Swamp Donkey
12th Georgia Bulldogs

This is the pic of the Bayou Betty Fall Classic 2013 Top finishers & me


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 6, 2013)

A total of 20 teams participated in the tournament.   It was so great to see all of you!!  It was a beautiful day for a tournament!!
Those that ordered your t-shirts and did not pick up yesterday or those that didn't make it, PLEASE PM me.
I do not make a dime putting on these tournaments and a do it all for y'all  Please do your part!  

Next year's fall classic....wait for it... Lake Sinclair!  I bet y'all saw that one coming  Tight lines!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2013)

I could be wrong, but that looks like the FLW tour.


----------



## craazyboutbass (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for putting on the tournament... we had a great time! It was great to meet some of you! Was a grind for us.. our best area was slow all day for us, the fish were scattered rather than in big schools like they had been in that area.. started off with a tiny limit, by 10:30 we caught our first decent fish to cull one out... and finally by 2:30 we had culled out our first limit. Still not a big bag at 9.90lbs but as tough as it was, I can't complain. It was a tough day. Our best 3 fish came off dropshot in 30-40ft of water and the other two off topwater. Around 1:30 we hooked into a big smallie but it came unbuttoned unfortuantly.. Was the only big fish we had hooked all day I believe. Congrats to those who got them figured out and got on 'em and thanks again for putting on the tournament, Jennifer... good to meet you and we had a good time!


----------



## BassCurotto (Oct 6, 2013)

LP and I had a great time!  Thank you Bayou Betty for putting on such a great tournament.  We also wanted to give a big thanks to the following people for the great prizes...Larry at Oakwood bait and tackle for the st croix spinning rod and Penn reel, Jamie at the dugout for the Wright McGill spinning rods, Daniel Truitt for the custom painted baits, Cast Away Bait and tackle for the under spins and bucktail jigs, J.J Pollock for the J.J's magic sauce fish attractant, Steven at big c baits for the custom cranks, Wackem crazy baits for the soft plastics and Eagle claw for the hats.  Looking forward to next year.


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 6, 2013)

riprap said:


> I could be wrong, but that looks like the FLW tour.



 oh yeah 
Thanks for a your help and for bringing and running the scales again this year, Eric


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2013)

Please guys if you haven't already, try and get a t shirt from Betty if you asked for one. I didn't order any this year but I bought a couple from her to ease the burden. There was a pretty good stack left over. I saw what happened at Oconee last year and I bought a left over hoodie. I know these things aren't cheap. If you work in construction these things are great and you may not have to wear your safety vest that day.


----------



## ArkansasBowhunter (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for hosting BayouBetty. We had fun and it's always great meeting folks from the forum. We'll be at your next Fall Classic too.

Pretty sure my shirt glows in the dark...may need to visit a roller rink to see it really glow!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 7, 2013)

BB,
I sent you an email Thursday,, let me know if you didn't get it,, my "sent items" shows it went,,,


----------



## lifterpuller (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey Jenn I just wanted to say thanks so much! I know all you did to organize an put all this together. I had a blast! I can honestly say that was one of the best days I have had on the water and it was because of you fam! I want to say thanks to all the sponsers that helped make this happen. And I have already prepared my self that the next one will be in shallow muddy water


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 8, 2013)

You are so welcome y'all!! I am especially proud of you, LP   You have really mastered those deep clear water lakes!  Thanks for all you have taught me fishing and for being a great friend.  The reason I put these TX on is to give back to the forum that has given me so much  
I love it here in freshwater.. minus the political stuff, lol. I have met some AWESOME folks at these tournaments plus all the wonderful sponsors who have made the bragging rights tournaments even more special!!


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 10, 2013)

I just wanted to say thank you to those who contacted me about the t-shirts they're all gone now except for one small 
Those who used Paypal, those are going out in the mail today.  Been really under the weather since Mon afternoon.. but you should get them soon.


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 11, 2013)

BCAPES said:


> Good luck Jennifer and send me some pics of the big fish winners with their Boca prizes!  Should be a blast!



Bryan, Didn't have time to pull out all the Boca Swag but here is Mark with his 4.07 biggest fish and his stylish Boca hat 
Be sure to check the link for all the pictures.
http://www.thebestofebrj.com/2013/10/06/tournament/


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 11, 2013)

*pictures*

a few of my favorites 
GON MAGAZINE!!!
The BB TOP TEN 
The Chestatee Hookers!!! 1st Place & Big Fish
Riprap on the scales 
Smallie Chasers!!! runner-up & Biggest Smallmouth
Your Host, BB &
Swamp Donkey w/ one jacked up smallie.  Whatcha reckin?


----------



## BCAPES (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank Jennifer!  Glad you had a good time and you do a great tourney!  Lots of work and driving around.  Congrats Mark!



bayoubetty said:


> Bryan, Didn't have time to pull out all the Boca Swag but here is Mark with his 4.07 biggest fish and his stylish Boca hat
> Be sure to check the link for all the pictures.
> http://www.thebestofebrj.com/2013/10/06/tournament/


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 17, 2013)

Howdy y'all!  I am in the middle of writing my column for the Best of Ellijay, Blue Ridge and Jasper.  It's all about our recent Blue Ridge tournament. 
My question is did anyone take any pictures during the tournament?
If so, could you please send some?  I know we have a lot from weigh in but if you have any to share, please hit me up!
Thanks very much!


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 18, 2013)

*we're in print *

Word is... there was mention of the BB Tourney last weekend on O'neil Outdoors Radio and Brad Myers and I did a little recap on his show, Georgia Outdoors Radio this past weekend as well.  Keeping the memories alive!  I was shouting out to all y'all as well as the sponsors!  Let's hope the BB Tournament trail continues to flourish like spotted bass do everywhere  I think it will!  Here is the latest article on my love for Lake Blue Ridge and the recap of the 2013 BB Fall Classic.  There will be 25,000 papers put out all over Blue Ridge, Ellijay and Jasper next month if you want a hard copy


----------

